# Problème pour vider la corbeille : A l'aide



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Août 2001)

Voici mon problème :

J'ai mis dans la corbeille un répertoire cache du navigateur opera, cela faisait un an que je m'en servais.
Et  en supprimant le répertoire cache du répertoire opera, j'ai remarqué qu'il contenait des millions, oui j'ai bien dit des millions de fichiers.
Je n'arrive pas à vider la corbeille, le compteur de fichiers tournent (préparation pour vider la corbeille).
Je l'ai laissé tourner la nuit et le matin il était planté.

A l'aide.... Sinon je devrais formater mon disque, ça doit me prendre au moins 8 Go sur le disque.

Merci de votre aide à tous...

Xy


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Août 2001)

Voilà ce que j'ai fait pour résoudre le problème : enfin pas encore complètement.
J'ai remis le répertoire cache sur le bureau, je l'ai ouvert et j'ai sélectionné quelques milliers de fichiers à l'aide de la sourirs. Je dois répété l'opération... j'ai gagné 4 Go déjà, sur un disque dur de 12 Go

je pense pouvoir y arriver (la limite du nombre de fichier était d'envirion 65 000 fichiers ???) =&gt; j'en efface et le nombre est toujours même.

Voilà j'ai du boulot, faut que je nettoie ma pauv' poubelle


----------



## Crolle (27 Août 2001)

Tu pourrais essayer de compresser les fichiers avec dropstuff de manière à en avoir plus qu'un seul à vider.
Cela risque aussi de prendre du temps mais t'éviterait un plantage de la machine...
Ceci n'est qu'une suggestion bien entendu


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Août 2001)

bon c bon, j'ai tout effacé
je réponds à ta suggestion...
impossible de compressé car le répertoire contenant les fichiers faisaient dans les 8 go et mon disque est de 12 Go max.... donc pas eu le choix.....

merci quand même 


Xy


----------



## Gwenhiver (31 Août 2001)

La prochaine fois, va dans les préférences de ton navigateur. Il doit y avoir un bouton vider le cache. Et règle la taille maximale sur moins de 100 Mo


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Août 2001)

Pendant qu'on a les mains dedans, existe t-il un moyen pour déverrouiller un gros paquet de fichiers en même temps pour vider la corbeille sans les prendre un par un et lire les infos;
Merci


----------



## Gwenhiver (31 Août 2001)

Il suffit qu'en vidant la corbeille, tu appuies sur la touche option (casserole). Pas de message de confirmation, et tes fichiers vérouillés disparraissent aussi sec.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Août 2001)

je me souvenais bien qu'il y avait un truc dans le genre mais pour le retrouver tout seul dans mon coin...
Merci M'sieur Gwen


----------

